# Bottomless vs Normal



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi.

My portifilter is getting a bit old and knackered. Should I get a bottomless or a standard one. What are the pros and cons?


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm in the same boat, inside of my portafilter has a buildup of something that i can just about scrape off, but is a bit yuck.

does anyone ever make two coffees with the dual spouts?

extra height for cup and scales would be useful, also naked allows you to see the bottom of the basket to improve technique - but if things go very wrong coffee can spurt in all directions.

i've seen a nice wooden handled bottomless on ebay


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Graham, you can probably clean your spouted PF by soaking it in cafiza or pulycaff detergent, which is designed for dissolving coffee oils.

Bottomless is really intended as a training aid so you can see dead spots, channeling etc to help you refine your distribution and tamping. However they do have the advantage of more clearance for cups, scales etc, and are easily cleaned. You can also fit bigger baskets in (what I mean is some triple baskets won't fit in a spouted PF) Plus when you get a really nice pour it's rewarding to see it. I've heard people on here say they 'prefer the taste of a spouted PF'. I don't expect I'd taste a difference unless the spouts were filthy!

One downside of using a naked PF is that you can end up with little 'spritzers' of coffee squirting out if your prep isn't quite right.

A double spouted PF can be useful for splitting shots. Maybe your other half likes single shot milky drinks? Or you want to try half as espresso and half as (not very) long black, or with a splash of microfoam.


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

pulycaff wont touch it, i may borrow something stronger from work - but then the plating may suffer


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

If pulycaff isn't doing the biz, you might have to get some pipe cleaners onto it. This stuff you're thinking of getting from work might get you a bottomless one by accident LOL!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I left some pulycaf in a SS flask overnight last week and was surprised and shocked that what I thought was quite a clean flask actually had a layer of old coffee / soup all over the inside that was only previously visible as a slight tint to the metal - in the morning it had loosened this and could be seen in pieces as it emptied. My point is try soaking longer.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I would go bottomless. It's an invaluable tool to seeing how your shots are pouring, it's so much cleaner, more clearance under the PF ..... But most of all, a cone forming and dripping out gloopy coffee into a perfect cone of honeycomb Liquid brown gold is a thing of beauty ... Damn, now I need a coffee


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

it's had overnight and all day soaks. it's just 10 years build up of coffee through the portafilta, and even if i get this bit clean, the double spout will also have some gunk too.

i already get enough complaints from swmbo about the mess i make with grinds and drips, so spurts would be a no no


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

GrahamS said:


> it's had overnight and all day soaks. it's just 10 years build up of coffee through the portafilta, and even if i get this bit clean, the double spout will also have some gunk too.
> 
> i already get enough complaints from swmbo about the mess i make with grinds and drips, so spurts would be a no no


Yes but it encourages you to practice and get it right Any way a few whinges will encourage you to do better:good:

I personally prefer a naked / bottomless portafilter, as stated you can see any problems it does not get dirty (coffee flows straight from basket ) more clearance and as h1udd says the pour looks sexy !! and it is easier to remove the basket, just push with your finger.


----------

